# How many Tourneys is too many on Lake



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Just an odd question - How many Bass Tournaments is one lake a loud to have on the same day? First I just want to say I am not bashing the Bass Guys I am just courious. I believe Buckeye had 4 registered bass tournaments going on Sunday. When the permits are filled don't they (Buckeye Lake) regulate how manay tournaments are allowed for one day? Now I know some of the smaller clubs may not file a permit but I was just courious.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Snyd
One of those "tournaments" was a saugeye tournament that was being held.
As for how many were there. I would be sure some of those did NOT have a permit. That's a good size lake so I think more than one tournament can be held there. I've fished Buckeye for , lets just say, a long, long time, since the late 50's and it still produces some great bass.

We run into the same thing at both Griggs and O'shaugnessy a few times each year. We get our permits and still there are clubs that show up and hold a tournament. They usually say they didn't get one or didn't know they needed one. (RIGHT !) any organized club know you need a permit to hold a tournament on any City run lake, as wel as most State lakes, in cluding Buckeye. Bad part is it still happens every year. As long as they are respective of the ones with a permit we usually just let it go, as the City doesn't seem to do anything to them. We have been told to contact the city, or State in some cases so they have proof this is going on. I agree with you though, there should bea limit on how many can be on any one lake at a time.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

These are the guidelines dictated to me from Dist. 3 Wildlife Offices in Akron for all NE Ohio lakes. If you are having an "open" event, permit required. Any large tournament group over 15 boats, permit required. If a small club of less than 15 boats is having a tournament, no permit required. However, small groups are required to call the park office of the respective lake they are fishing and report the number of boats, ramp using, and time of event, then they will advise. In this way they can regulate expected number of events to avoid overcrowding on the lake as well as any one ramp facility. This is for public launch ramps. Private ramps are another matter. I would assume all districts operate in this way.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Obviously it would depend on the size of the lake first.Second the number of public ramps would have to be considered.Finally the number of entrants in each TX would also have to be factored in.On an average sized lake(Ohio)a couple of circuits with an average field of between 10-20 boats would work out just fine on the same day,but if you also include a small club or two holding a TX without permits into the mix,that would be a problem.Many a time I've been preparing to launch my boat at a given lake and have been approached by these people,they will come right out and ask if I wanted to fish in their little tournament.It's normally just a small fee like ten or twenty bucks,but IMO it's still wrong.Any event held at a public lake whether it's a fishing tournament,or a family reunion at the picnic grounds should be authorized beforehand-just my opinion.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

I dont think any lake in the Sate gets hammered harder than Indian Lake with tournaments and weekend anglers. Doesnt seem to hurt the population any, you just have to fish harder and smarter as those fish have seen it all


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

The correct answer is 17...

Sent from my htc EVO 4G


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I am by no means saying that it is over fished - All the bass tourney guys I talked to were very friendly. I was just out for a Sunday stroll Crappie Fishing and noticed all the Bass Tournaments going on that day. I know in some of the other states where the lakes are much bigger there could be several. I was just courious for most of the smaller lakes here in Ohio.


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Orlando....i don't know about thaaaaat.... Mosquito and portage have alot of tourney pressure tooooo

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree that some lakes have too many, I remember about 6-7 years ago reading a dayton Daily news article that showed in the previous year, Ceasers Creek was the lake with the most tourneys inland but that has been at least 7 years ago. Im sure that was based on permits, I know that today its not uncommon to see at least 3-4 diff tourneys down there on any given weekend day. sometimes 3 all at the same ramp. 

Salmonid


----------

